# Problem mit Samba und Apache

## SamStone

Hallo,

Ich hab mein System jetzt nahezu komplett fertig so laufen, wie es soll. Nur 2 Probleme gibt es noch:

Apache2: Also ich hab das installiert, und wollte das dann mit "/etc/init.d/apache2 start" starten, aber der sagt mir:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@Sven sven # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
>  * Starting apache2...
> ...

 

Was genau muss ich machen, damit das klappt? Wenn ich in der "/etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf" den "ServerName" setze, dann krieg ich als Fehler immer:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@Sven sven # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
>  * Starting apache2...                                                    [ !! ]
> ...

 

Wobei die !! hinten ja signalisieren, das irgendwas schief gelaufen ist...

Mein zweites Problem: Ich will mit Samba Dateien in einem 2 Rechner Netzwerk freigeben. Wenn auf dem anderen Rechner Suse läuft, dann klappt das auch ohne Probleme. Der findet die freigegebenen Dateien dann sofort.

Da auf dem anderen Rechner normalerweise aber immer Windows ME läuft, ist die Sache nicht so einfach. Der findet nähmlich weder die freigegebenen Dateien, noch meinen Rechner.

Bei anderen Distributionen hat das immer mehr oder weniger geklappt.

Hier mal meine smb.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> [global]
> 
> server string = Sven
> 
> map to guest = Bad User
> ...

 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marlo

Hi SamStone;

ich würde aus deinen zwei Fragen auch zwei Threads machen!

Samba oder Apache, entscheide dich und alle wissen worum es geht. Kannst ja den Titel ändern. :Very Happy: 

Ma

----------

## sokar2000

Oje, das Problem hatte ich mit meiner ersten Apache-Installation auch. Hast Du den Hostname und die dnsdomain gesetzt? Ist /etc/init.d/domainname gestartet? Ist der fqdn in der /etc/hosts eingetragen?

Das hosts file müsste ungefähr so aussehen:

```
# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.8 2003/08/04 20:12:25 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1      {hostname}.{dnsdomainname} {hostname} localhost

# und so weiter
```

Bitte {hostname} durch deinen Hostnamen und {dnsdomainname} durch Deine Domain ersetzen. Wichtig: Die Infos müssen gleich wie in den Files /etc/hostname und /etc/dnsdomain sein.

Und Kommentier den Servernamen im Apache wieder aus. Das hatte bei mir einige Merkwürdige auswirkungen.

Samba:

Auf der WinDosME Maschine: Mach mal ein Dateimanager-Fenster auf, und gib in der Adresszeile //ip.add.re.ss/share ein. Funktioniert das?

----------

## hurra

Hm, geht das nicht so:

```

\\ip.adresse\freigabe

```

?

Cu Hurra

----------

## sokar2000

Eeeeehhh sorry!! Jupp, hast recht. Sorry - hab schon lange nicht mehr an ner Windows-Kiste gearbeitet...

----------

## SamStone

Danke. Jetzt klappts der Apache Server !!!  :Very Happy: 

Das mit Samba probier ich nachher aus. Ich komm gerade nicht an den Windows Rechner..

----------

## SamStone

Ne das klappt leider nicht mit Windows ME  :Sad: 

Ich sollte vielleicht auchnoch dazu sagen, dass ich mit meinem Linux Rechner schon auf Windows ME zugreifen kann. Halt nur andersrum nicht.

----------

## sokar2000

Hast Du irgend ne Fehlermeldung?

----------

## SamStone

 *sokar2000 wrote:*   

> Hast Du irgend ne Fehlermeldung?

 

Tja der sagt halt nur, dass er das nicht finden kann..

----------

## sokar2000

"Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden" - diese Meldung? Kannst Du den Linuxrechner anpingen?

----------

